

HazeOver – Productivity Hack for Mac - pointum
https://hazeover.com

======
daviddiamond2
Lots of apps out there like this at the moment, isolator, backdrop to name
two. What these both lack is the ability to blur out background windows which
you guys should definitely look into because that would be awesome to help
people focus on the task at hand.

~~~
pointum
I experimented with the blur option in HazeOver a while ago. It did not work
out that well in terms of performance and how it feels.

------
flipmonk
Purchased. Works great, thanks :)

